# Doordash getting hammered again in news for its tip stealing policy...



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Hot this in my uber eats mailbox today


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Customers will stop tipping now. Great excuse


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Customers will stop tipping now. Great excuse


Resulting in rejected orders.

see:


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I have noticed if I keep my acceptance rating under 2% they usually kick in a couple more dollars..


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Customers will stop tipping now. Great excuse


Quite a lot of customers never tip in the first place. People who claims most customers tip which is probably true but they don't tip much.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Once they started showing the breakdowns I was surprised at the tips. I would say 95 percent of customers tipped. It was the occasional Wendys and the rare others that didn’t. We’ll see what happens next.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

downeybrook said:


> Hot this in my uber eats mailbox today


It's funny seeing Uber being so pro tip when they led the assault against tipping.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Z129 said:


> It's funny seeing Uber being so pro tip when they led the assault against tipping.


Yea even though they've improved UE is still dead last when it comes to tips.

That's crazy they actually have the nerve to make jokes about tips. Half of UE customers still think tip is already included


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Z129 said:


> It's funny seeing Uber being so pro tip when they led the assault against tipping.


IIRC Uber's tipping policy went in three stages. Back at the beginning it was anti tipping (call this the 'tip is included' era). It then changed to a more neutral stance (i.e, tips are not expected, but are okay if the pax wants), I think this was a result of some legal action. Then, in 2017, they shifted to a somewhat pro tip stance (while still clarifying that tipping is optional). So yeah, I guess it would be kind of like a state shifting from 'may issue', through 'shall issue' to 'unrestricted', or vice versa, depending on ones views.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i just started door dash and uber eats 3 days ago . my results uber i get tipped 75 % of the time. 
door dash how do i know if i was tipped ? it does not show


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> i just started door dash and uber eats 3 days ago . my results uber i get tipped 75 % of the time.
> door dash how do i know if i was tipped ? it does not show


Click on each delivery in your earnings. With each order, there's a breakdown on how much is tip and how much DD contributes + $1 delivery pay.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Intresting read right here...
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/tipp...h-instacart-caviar_l_5d38c14ae4b0419fd3376278


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

So when does this take effect? Do we actually get dd tips today? And does it show delivery fee total before tip or after tip?


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Doordash will be changing how they pay its drivers because they realize with the media attention more and more customers will be changing their in app tip to NOTHING and force Doordash to pay the difference. This will allow Doordash to offer less than 5.50 guaranteed minimums and have the drivers decide what orders to take or reject. Get ready for $ 3.00 and under offers on a regular basis.
If they don't make this change any profit they do show will evaporate and go into the red quick. They can do all the spin and PR they want. It is ALL about how much revenue they were project to lose with all the media attention.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I just saw this email from them...


Dear ,

After a lot of consideration, I announced last night that we will be changing the Dasher pay model. I want to email you directly to share why I made this decision and to ensure you know what to expect in the days ahead.

In 2017, we built a pay model to prioritize transparency and consistent earnings. We thought we were doing the right thing by boosting a Dasher’s earnings when a customer left a small tip or no tip at all. 

While we continue to hear from Dashers that the model generally works for you, to serve Dashers well over the long term, we also have to serve the consumers who use our platform. I did not think that we could continue to do right by you if there were some customers who felt like their tip did not matter. 

So what does this mean for you? It means we will soon announce a new pay model where any customer tip will be independent of DoorDash’s contribution for that delivery. It also means that we’ll need your input as we develop other details. Stay tuned for ways to continue to have your perspective heard.

Our goal is to get 1% better everyday and to serve our entire community, including the Dasher community, to the best of our ability. These beliefs have led us to improvements in the past and they serve as our guide for the future.

With your help, we will get there.

Onward,
Tony


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Uber1111uber said:


> So when does this take effect? Do we actually get dd tips today? And does it show delivery fee total before tip or after tip?


This is what it looks like in my region. Our minimum guarantee for a new order is $ 5.50. This shows Doordash base (1.00), Customer Tip, and Doordash additional to bring up to the guaranteed minimum amount offered when the order was sent to me. Not sure what the new model will look like but my guess is they will not be offering 6, 7, 8+ minimum guarantees any more. I would prefer they follow the GrubHub model of offering the total compensation including tip up front but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Problem isn’t Doordash
⚠Problem is the “Dashers” that are aware yet continue to deliver


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Anytime these companies do things to "Help the community"..... the driver gets screwed...... get your KY ready.....


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Anytime these companies do things to "Help the community"..... the driver gets screwed...... get your KY ready.....


It's like that in all cultures throughout history
"He who is @ the bottom of the barrel gets the bottom of the barrel"

Difference today is u have choices, but choose to be at the bottom of the barrel


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> It's funny seeing Uber being so pro tip when they led the assault against tipping.


" NO NEED TO TIP "!

Why i deliver Pizza !
They encourage Tipping.
And pay hourly.
Plus mileage going to
And coming back empty.



part-timer said:


> I just saw this email from them...
> 
> Dear ,
> 
> ...


Good Customers Tip in Cash.


----------

